# Problem kittens eyes opening



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

My 3 week old kittens seem to be having eye opening problems one day they are opening and the next day closing up again. I keep bathing in boiled and cooled water but wonder if anyone has ever used Boracic acid powder dissolved in water to bathe their eyes or any more ideas please.


----------



## Riobelle (Jun 3, 2010)

You may need to get some antibiotic drops from your vet if they keep getting sticky eyes. One possibility could be that you are overcleaning their eyes and making them sore and inflamed. Cool tea can also help calm their eyes I believe but I'm sure someone with more experience will be along soon xxx


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

have you taken them to the vet?


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Vets are closed til tue only emergencies


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Riobelle said:


> You may need to get some antibiotic drops from your vet if they keep getting sticky eyes. One possibility could be that you are overcleaning their eyes and making them sore and inflamed. Cool tea can also help calm their eyes I believe but I'm sure someone with more experience will be along soon xxx


You may be right about overcleaning twice daily I will ease off


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

silverhorse said:


> Vets are closed til tue only emergencies


You should still be able to ring them and see if they think they should be brought in.

I certainly wouldn't use any products on their eyes before speaking to a vet. Don't suppose you have a pets at home near. Their vets normally have a good weekend/ bank holiday service.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Is the stickiness the reason you started bathing them? Newborn kittens eyes are a bit sticky for a few days while they open properly, you're not supposed to even touch them if you can help it.

I would phone your vet and ask their advice.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I was told that its due to the tear ducts starting to work, was a long time ago so may be wrong lol.

how are they sticking what colour is it?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Delaying a vet visit without knowing what it is could mean their eyes get much worse.


Sticky eyes in a kitten is not an emergency, now, is it.

Liz


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Advice regarding medication should only come from a qualified vet who has seen the animal concerned. 
To silverhorse: please do not use any treatment unless suggested by a vet. I believe that boracic acid is no longer available from pharmacies as it can be dangerous to use. I would suggest continuing with boiled water at least until you can speak to a vet.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Where did I say it was an emergency? 

Stop giving out advice like that! Just because you deal with sick kittens all the time it doesn't mean you can diagnose an eye condition from a few typed words on a screen. 

You're NOT a vet ... even a vet would not diagnose and advise treatment without seeing the patient first ... well no decent vet anyway.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Where did I say it was an emergency?
> 
> Stop giving out advice like that! Just because you deal with sick kittens all the time it doesn't mean you can diagnose an eye condition from a few typed words on a screen.
> 
> You're NOT a vet ... even a vet would not diagnose and advise treatment without seeing the patient first ... well no decent vet anyway.


Yes yes alright I broke a rule I did not know existed. How terrible. Next time I will make sure I advise that any cat is taken into the vet day or night for any issue no matter how minor. Happy?

When you have a little more experience you will understand.

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lizward said:


> Yes yes alright I broke a rule I did not know existed. How terrible. Next time I will make sure I advise that any cat is taken into the vet day or night for any issue no matter how minor. Happy?
> 
> When you have a little more experience you will understand.
> 
> Liz


You did know the rule was there Liz, I and a few others have made you aware of it several times before.

What will more experience make me understand in this case Liz ... go on enlighten me!

Please also go back and read properly, I suggested a *call* to the vet.


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

My vet told me' that tea is a mild antiseptic. I have used it on my cats in the past if their eyes have looked sticky and it has worked a treat. If I haven't seen an early improvement, though, I get them into a vet.


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> You did know the rule was there Liz, I and a few others have made you aware of it several times before.


Not for something as simple as using an over the counter medication, but there we are, hey ho.



> What will more experience make me understand in this case Liz ... go on enlighten me!


Mustn't break the rules.

Liz


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Is this turning into another popcorn and cheese nacho thread? If so, I would like to know now so I can make brew and get the snacks ready.:smilewinkgrin:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Sacremist said:


> Is this turning into another popcorn and cheese nacho thread? If so, I would like to know now so I can make brew and get the snacks ready.:smilewinkgrin:


Duelists



Liz


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

lizward said:


> Duelists
> 
> 
> 
> Liz


It's better than TV!


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

I am sorry to cause all this confusion with my thread but I thank you all for your input . I dont know what I would do without you all. You are always there when someone needs you.


----------



## Shayden (Mar 29, 2011)

ladies.... dont make me put you both across my knee...


----------



## Sacrechat (Feb 27, 2011)

Shayden said:


> ladies.... dont make me put you both across my knee...


This is great! Now we have a bit of perversion as well. Loving it!


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

silverhorse said:


> I am sorry to cause all this confusion with my thread but I thank you all for your input . I dont know what I would do without you all. You are always there when someone needs you.


I'm sorry for my part in the derailment, though it had to be said. I'm sure you've enough sense to know what to do. 

Let us know what the vet says :thumbup: and I hope your kitties eyes are better soon.


----------



## silverhorse (Nov 2, 2008)

Hurray cold tea helped all eyes now opening BUT 2 kitts have lost a few grams and one put some on now more confused but Mum has been a bit loose last few days and I have been trying to get her to eat more biscuit so perhaps her milk has been low. Hope they dont loose any more.


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

silverhorse said:


> Hurray cold tea helped all eyes now opening BUT 2 kitts have lost a few grams and one put some on now more confused but Mum has been a bit loose last few days and I have been trying to get her to eat more biscuit so perhaps her milk has been low. Hope they dont loose any more.


Oh, not so good! Given all that and the sticky eyes ... I'd definately give your vet a call. See what they say ...


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Make a cup of black tea, let it cool and bathe it with that.

I was advised to do this by a local cat breeder, and it's worked absolute miracles for ours.


----------



## NicoleW (Aug 28, 2010)

Nevermind lol just saw your post.


----------



## Myanimalmadhouse (Mar 6, 2011)

I agree with Aurelia, kittens losing weight combined with sticky eyes could be an idicator for something that may need treatment.

Kittens just like human babies can often have days with no weight gain but with losing weight I'd be going for the more cautious aproach just in case x


----------

